

A Verizon Billing Classic: $0.002 = 0.002c - chirau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2isSJKntbg

======
lukevdp
If the guy actually wanted to get the price he was quoted, he would have been
able to, but instead he wanted to be a jerk and make a video

~~~
bestham
He was quoted a rate (0.002c per kilobyte data) and have already been charged
$0.002 (per kilobyte data) instead. The total charge amounts to about $71.60
instead of 71.60c ($0.7260).

